# unsure of what to do next?



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Peter,
I would be really gratefull if you could give me your expert opinion on my chances of success with DE.
My history is as follows;
3 easily concieved natural p/g's back in 1999/2000,all sadly ended in m/c in 1st trimester.
No p/g since
Hcg/lap showed adhesions in my uterus(i feel due to erpc as i had terrible burning after it)....now removed.
Then;
FSH 10 LH 10.9 inhibin showed very low ovary reserve so went on to have short protocol icsi
7 eggs recovered,only 2 were mature..1 fertilised,-ve result
2nd icsi 8 eggs recovered , 5 mature but none fertilised.

My clinic now say that my egg quality must be really poor so DE is my only hope.
My worry is that my lining failed to thicken during my last tx so even if we had got some emby's they would have had to be frozen.
We seem to have so much stacked against us but i'm not sure whether going the donor route would by pass my problems & i really don't want to put us through anymore stress if my chances are slimm.
My clinic say that our chances are about 30% but they never seem to answer my questions directly which worrys me as i wonder if they just want our money.
They have said that they'd do a mock cycle to see if my lining thickens with HRT.
Do you think that i m/c'd because of my poor egg quality? as a cause was never found.
Sorry to waffle on Peter but i'm really confused by it all!!

Thank-you so much for your work on this site,it's very much appreciated
luv
juel

p.s i'm 36


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Juel said:


> Hi Peter,
> I would be really gratefull if you could give me your expert opinion on my chances of success with DE.
> My history is as follows;
> 3 easily concieved natural p/g's back in 1999/2000,all sadly ended in m/c in 1st trimester.
> ...


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks very much for your reply Peter, it has been really helpful- regarding my m/c's no cause was found.
DH had 2 sperm tests one was fine,the other was ok as far as quantity,shape,etc but they said that 70% of them didn't last the 24 hrs  He also had 3 tests done at another hospital 2 yrs ago,2 of them were ok the other one showed a small % were oddly shaped but at the time of test he was on steriods as he'd had a bad asthema attack,hence doing the 3rd test which as i say was ok.
My clinic are adamant that my egg quality is really poor as my inhibinB was only 48 & they would have expected it to be between 100&150 for someone of my age -36 but my FSH was "only" 10??
I hate to say it but as we're funded i fear that they may be exploiting the NHS as they strongly recomended ICSI & AH because of my raised LH levels
I have always felt very confused by our history/test results & feel that i will seek a second opinion as you suggested.
Thanks again Peter
luv
juelxx


----------



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi Juel 

Just read what Peter said, I know you go to the same clinic as me, I have already decided to change to Coventry, Peter has said they are quite good.

I wish you every luck in the world and hope you get your answers soon, so you can move on to a more positive place.

Thinking of you and you DH

SUZ


----------

